# Dornier Seastar amphibian to be assembled in Quebec



## MarkOttawa (2 Jun 2010)

Not exactly military, but a similar theme...Quebec taxpayers' dollars at work:

Dornier Seaplane selects Montreal suburb over North Bay for assembly plant 
http://www.northernontariobusiness.com/login.aspx?id=20222



> The normally talkative North Bay Mayor, Vic Fedeli, was pretty tight-lipped in saying much about his city losing out on landing a 250-job seaplane assembly plant to Quebec, except to express his "major disappointment."
> 
> Dornier Seaplane Company ended an eight-month public courting process to find a new manufacturing home for its Seastar amphibious aircraft in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, a suburb of Montreal, over the northeastern Ontario city.
> 
> ...



More:

Dornier To Assemble Seaplane Near Montreal
http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/generic/story_channel.jsp?channel=busav&id=news/awx/2010/05/17/awx_05_17_2010_p0-227515.xml



> Dornier Seaplane is to assemble the Seastar CD2 amphibian at Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu in Quebec. The Montreal suburb was one of two Canadian sites shortlisted for the final-assembly plant. The other was North Bay, Ontario, where the Bombardier 415 amphibian is assembled.
> 
> The German-backed, Florida-based company says the decision was based on factors including strong federal, provincial and local government support for aerospace; the pool of skilled aerospace labor in Montreal; and the large local supply chain, including Seastar engine supplier Pratt &amp; Whitney Canada
> 
> ...


  

Company:
http://www.dornierseaplane.com/

Heritage:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dornier_Do_18



>



Bring back the PBY!
http://www.rcaf.com/Aircraft/aircraftDetail.php?CATALINA-147



>



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Jun 2010)

Too bad North Bay lost the bid, they sure could of used the business. But, with the province of Quebec putting forward a loan like that North Bay never had a chance. Which makes you wonder where McGuinty and the Liberals were when this bidding was going on?


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Jun 2010)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Too bad North Bay lost the bid, they sure could of used the business. But, with the province of Quebec putting forward a loan like that North Bay never had a chance. Which makes you wonder where McGuinty and the Liberals were when this bidding was going on?



I'd dearly love to tell you, but the mods would kick my tail end. Just think of the place where the sun don't shine.

Cool looking aircraft. Could we mount a C-6 GPMG on it?  ;D


----------



## TimBit (11 Jun 2010)

I was thinking more of a few big fishes underneath... A torpedo/missile bay could really make this tin box useful!  ;D


----------

